# Greenhouse seeds new fertilizer



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 22, 2013)

has anybody used or have any reports on somebody that has used the new greenhouse seeds fertilizer? looks like a good product. i saw a video that they used it in many of thier award winning strains this year. so im thinking about trying some


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 23, 2013)

wow no one has heard anything on it?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2013)

need give some time ..this is a Global community...Ive never used but will say they would praise there own product..sales pitch....Run with it and let us know what you think of it...

take care and be safe


----------

